# Shelving unit?



## xTimx (Jan 15, 2013)

hey guys....i was hoping to get some awesome ideas on how i can make a shelving unit/cabinet type thing to store all my Ts in.   something that'll look nice and really show off the Ts.     Pics are most welcome!


----------



## paassatt (Jan 15, 2013)

I keep it simple and use Sterilite shelving such as this one:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/8282891?a...1=g&wl2=&wl3=13956247870&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem

Inexpensive and it gets the job done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## philge (Jan 17, 2013)

I use this shelf from IKEA: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70114753/

It's metal, really sturdy, and screws into the wall for added stability. The shelves start small at the top, and get progressively larger towards the bottom for different sized tanks. Plus, it's only $20!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FANGSTER303 (Jan 17, 2013)

Take a look at what put together.  It's a simple heat box I made out of an old piece of furniture I picked up at the local thrift store.  It put a total of $70.00 bucks into it!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Tvxk0FtAJ8


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Jan 23, 2013)

I use adjustable wire shelving. I like it because it's sturdy but light, easy to clean, and modular. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ziolizard (Jan 23, 2013)

FANGSTER303 said:


> Take a look at what put together.  It's a simple heat box I made out of an old piece of furniture I picked up at the local thrift store.  It put a total of $70.00 bucks into it!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Tvxk0FtAJ8


That's really cool. I don't think I'll ever have that many Ts, but you did a terrific job. I'd want to live there if I was a T.


----------



## peterUK (Jan 23, 2013)

IKEA book shelves all the way !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ziolizard (Jan 23, 2013)

peterUK said:


> IKEA book shelves all the way !


Holy moly, how many Ts do you have?


----------



## xTimx (Jan 26, 2013)

i think i have a pretty sweet idea on how to make an adjustable shelving unit,  it'll be homemade too which will be nice  just gotta get the materials and draw it out on paper too ahaha.   with all my T purchases, money is getting tight lol.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Jan 29, 2013)

peterUK said:


> IKEA book shelves all the way !


Very, very nice!


----------



## poisoned (Jan 30, 2013)

I bought a wooden shelving unit for ~15 eur here. I'm sure something similar is available in Home Depot or something like that.


----------

